# ETSY  Is this a record?



## Bigmoose (Apr 11, 2010)

Look at this item that I have at Etsy and note how many times it has been viewed but still remains for sale.  I sell alot of these at craft shows but next to nothing online.  What are your thoughts?

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... =&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 11, 2010)

I just did some searching. I thought maybe it had been in a treasury on the front page, but it has not. Those are the kind of views you will get if your are on the front page for a smidge.

You must have been featured in a blog article or something.


----------



## madpiano (Apr 11, 2010)

Do you have Google Analytics on your Etsy Page ? 

I am having a gut feeling that the name of the soap is attracting a lot of visitors not after anything "clean".....They may well arrive at your etsy page from Google, rather than shop through Etsy


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 27, 2010)

The listing has just topped 600 views now without selling.

Bruce


----------



## agriffin (Apr 28, 2010)

wow, I wonder why?  It seems priced reasonably and shipping as well... huh...


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2010)

As madpiano suggested..... maybe people are searching "doggie" and not expecting to get _soap_ results. It takes a little reading between the lines.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 1, 2010)

That is the story of my life, tons of views and a few sales.

As others have said, it may be tag searches that are bringing the views.

Did you ever pay to have this item on a featured list?  That can boost views pretty good as well.

At least folks are looking! Good luck


----------



## Tabitha (May 1, 2010)

Pay for feature listings on etsy for the most part are not effective. At least they were not 2-3 years ago. many informal surveys have been done on the pay for feature options at etsy.


----------



## Bigmoose (May 14, 2010)

It is over.  The shampoo bar sold.  I am not sure how many veiws it ended up with but it was about 620 to 640.

Bruce


----------



## Lynnz (May 19, 2010)

Cool soap and photographed well probably, it draws people to click


----------

